# [MySql] Visuelles Tool für Slow Query Log analyse



## FwDonnerbalken (8. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich suche ein möglichst kostenloses visuelles Tool für die Analyse der mysql Server Slow query logs. Da ich mit Windows arbeite...suche ich natürlich auch ein Tool für dieses Betriebssystem.
Momentan behelfe ich mir mit einigen Perl Scripten, jedoch finde ich deren Verwendung eher mühseelig als komfortabel.


----------



## CPoly (9. Oktober 2010)

Also erstmal kann es nicht schaden MySQL Workbench zu installieren. http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/ und http://wb.mysql.com/
Und vielleicht kann das Plugin ja das, was du brauchst. http://www.apacheserver.net/MySQL-Workbench-Plugin-mforms-example-and-slow-query-log-i29464.htm


----------



## FwDonnerbalken (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke CPoly, das ist zumindest schonmal ein Anfang. Das Plugin ermöglicht eine ähnliche Analyse des Logs wie das Perlscript (mysql_slow_log_parser). Wobei ich da mit dem Perl-Script schon fast besser fahre. Ich konnte das Script soweit anpassen, dass ich nach Excel importieren kann.

Was ich aber momentan tatsächlich analysieren will ist folgendes:
MySql und einige Terminalserver die auf die DB zugreifen stehen in einem Datacenter in den USA. Andere Server stehen in Deutschland. Ich benötige nun eine Möglichkeit das Slow Query Log anhand der Client IPs zu filtern um eine eindeutige Unterscheidung zwischen langsamen Queries aufgrund von Ausführungszeit und langsamen Queries aufgrund der Datenübertragung zu erhalten.

Möglicherweise gibt es da ja bereits Tools oder Plugins. Eine erster Versuch war die Anpassung des Filter-Perl-Scripts, jedoch gehen meine Perl Kenntnisse gegen Null und mir sitzt die Zeit im Nacken. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp. Gerne poste ich mal das Script mit meiner Modifikation.


----------

